# Simple Home-Made Electronic Ignitor and Ignition System for Fireworks



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi again!

I'm really learning stuff here at TSF and now I need your help again guys. I'm planning to make a home-made ignitor and a ignition system. I found articles by google-ing I found a simple one but you need to register($) to get the schematics. But since I have many questions to ask I decided to post here. I hope you won't find me annoying? I really resort to asking if I have out of resources. Ok here we go, Since New Year is near us here are really into fireworks now I want to make it safer and cooler this time instead of the old fashion way of igniting the fuse with a match-stick or a lighter. Can you share a simple schematics for an ignition system? And also I will lit up ordinary fused fireworks you know the one that you need to use a match/lighter to lit it up so how can I lit those fuse up using an ignitor? I found something on youtube that uses a christmas light bulb but I'm thinking if I'll purchase 100 fireworks I need 100 bulbs. So any simple way? you know a more flexible fuse will do.

Thank you again guys! and merry Christmas!!! :1angel:

Edit:

I watched the ignition box portion and I guess he said parallel so I have an schematic on my mind now. It goes like this 

P---|battery|-------\ -------O------button--------< ignitor >-----P


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I really think it is best that no one helps with this question.

WARNING are Explosive and dangerous!!! They are not legal everywhere.

Closing this post.

BG


----------

